# I had a small anxiety attack from nyquil



## charish (Nov 18, 2006)

ok, the other night i took 2 capsules of nyquil . well i woke up and my heart was beating really fast and i started to get a scare feeling. i had such a hard time staying asleep and going back to sleep b/c of it. anyone have this happen before?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh, no! :hug: Are you feeling any better? I hope so!

I've experienced many adverse reactions to prescription and OTC drugs. It happens. It's definitely scary, but at least you are aware enough of your own body, and can now add NyQuil to your list of OTC drugs to avoid.

OT: I know one of my attorneys has won at least one lawsuit due to a client loosing their sense of smell thanks to Zicam. Isn't that horrible?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 18, 2006)

Yep, that's totally happened to me before too! One of the many reasons I hate taking medicines, even OTC. Usually if something says it causes drowsiness I can guarantee it'll have the opposite effect on me.

I hope you're feeling better now.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 18, 2006)

I hope you're feeling better now.


----------



## charish (Nov 18, 2006)

thanks, i am feeling better, my throat's been a little scratchy still. i took some dayquil and felt weird too but not as bad. i took 2 of the capsuls so maybe i should just take one. i hate taking anything but i thought they would help before i got more sick.


----------



## uppityca2001 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi charish, I'm wondering if the Nyquil you took had some form of ephedrine ie. pseudoephedrine in it. Often times cold medications have this in it as part of the decongestant effect. I know that for myself if I take cold or cough meds it can make me 'nuts' so to speak...rapid heart beat, nervous etc so I usually try and stay away from it unless absolutely necessary ( I hear ya about hating to take anything). Your pharmacist my have a recommended alternative.

Cheers and good luck!

Kasia


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 18, 2006)

OOH! Nyquil is good stuff, lol *ahem* for when I'm sick. I've never had any reaction to Nyquil, I think it's because when I take it I'm so sick and tired that I sleep like a baby (with Nyquil)


----------



## suzukigrrl (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah, I get that too. I never ever ever take cold medicine during the day, and only at night if I'm really desperate. Theraflu is even worse for me! Last time I took it I swear I was hallucinating! Not fun when you're already sick.


----------



## han (Nov 18, 2006)

nope i never take drug store med's but i have had that happen from illegal narcotic's in the past


----------



## charish (Nov 18, 2006)

that's funny you said that. i took the dayquil earlier today and can still feel it. i told my mom that i feel kind of like i took an energy pill. like ephedera. they didn't have the box to any of it just the foil that the medicine's in. but i made sure that the date was good. i'll have to look it up, thanks for the idea. i know that with ephedra before really gave me some scary problems. i hate that feeling.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 19, 2006)

Sounds like the adverse reaction I get. I also get nausea, dizzy, loopy acting... It sucks! Happens with almost anything I take too (except Tylenol and Motrin). You might want to talk to your doctor about it. I know for me it's anything with codeine or a similar drug.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Nov 19, 2006)

what an awful feeling - hope you are feeling better!


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 19, 2006)

I've never had it happen with Nyquil but I have had it happen with a sleeping medication I used to take. I'm glad you're okay though.


----------

